# My baby's gone to the bridge....



## adamjai (Jul 16, 2007)

Hello everyone. I know it's been a very long time since I posted here, but I really need some comfort right now and I knew this would be the place to go.

Some of you may remember that last May I took in a beautiful little black lop eared bunn that I named Phattie. She was about six years old at the time and very healthy and spry, despite havingbeen left in a cage outdoors with very little attention her entire life. I took her home and gave her a bedroom and lots of love, and she quickly became a bunny who loved to be pet and would run up to me at night for a treat and a snuggle.

A few months ago she started losing her fur. The vet I took her to said it was mites and treated her for it. In the meantime she had been dragging her back feet because her tender skin made it too painful for her to walk, so she lost the use of her back legs. Over the last few weeks I had been trying physical therapy, but with little success.

I was gone over the weekend and my husband said she'd been sleeping in odd places, but since it's been harder for her to get around I didn't think much of it. She ate all of the food he gave her yesterday around lunchtime, and last night I noticed she was acting a bit lethargic, but she honestly didn't seem too out of sorts. This morning I woke up to find that she had passed in the night. I miss her terribly but I believe she went peacefully, and I know she had a great life while I had her.

I have no idea what made her fade so fast. In spite of the troubles she's been having she's still been very spunky and hasn't lost her appetite. Just last night when I lifted her back end with a towel she began hopping around immediately. As I'm sure any of us would I keep thinking there was something I missed, but I'm sure it was just her time.

She was such a wonderful little bunny. I'm going to miss her so much.


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jul 16, 2007)

Im very sorry for your loss.

It sounds like she was an amazing bun and had a great life.

R.I.P Phattie

X X


----------



## bluebird (Jul 16, 2007)

Im soo sorry.everyone here understands that bunnys are part of the family.bluebird


----------



## ellissian (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh no I'm so sorry.  

Reading this was particulary painful for me to read as I have just lost my baby black lop who suffered hairloss too.  

My thoughts are with you at this sad time, it sounded like you did everything possible for your bun. 

Binkie free little one.


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. :rose:


----------



## gentle giants (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry. It sometimes seems like it's even harder to take when you don't know why it happened. I know it probably doesn't help much right now, but at least she didn't suffer.


----------



## adamjai (Jul 16, 2007)

Thank you all for your kind words. We buried her tonight in my back garden, she will be sorely missed.


----------



## Butterfinger (Jul 16, 2007)

Very sorry for your loss; she was well-loved ink iris:
From what you've said, it does sound like it was her time. She may have simply wanted you not to worry about her, and left quietly in the night, but things like that are always harder to accept than if you know why. 
If you have a picture of her you like, I'd be willing to draw acommemorative illustrationurplepansy:Best wishes in your time ofhardship
~Diana


----------



## lagadvocate (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. But how wonderful that she was able to spend her last year here with such a wonderful bunny parent who gave her all the love and care she could have ever wanted. My heart goes out to you during this difficult time.

:hug2:


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 17, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of your baby urplepansy:.


Binky free, Phattie :rainbow::rabbithop.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 18, 2007)

There is nothing kinder than to give a rabbit that hada horrible life a few months or years of the kind of life thatthey deserve. You did that to Phattie. it was probably just her time to go and nothing at all wrongthat you did.
What is hard is that it came suddenly and you had n:angelandbunny time to prepare for her loss.

I'm sorry for you but it sounds like her life with you made up for her past.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 19, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about Phattie. At least you gave her a wonderful year of love and care, and made her happy.

R.I.P. Phattie 

Jan


----------



## Bunnicula (Jul 19, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your loss. It is never easy when a friendcrosses the bridge. Perhaps you can find solace in knowing that she passed in the comfort of her loving home rather than at the veterinary hospital.

Binky free, Phattie!:bunnyangel:


----------

